# BFD showing no input



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just got my BFD 1124 and hooked it up, here is my connection:

1. Stereo LFE out to input 1 of BFD using RCA to 1/4"

2. output 1 of BFD to subwoofers using 1/4" to RCA.

I think my problem may be that I am using stereo 1/4" to RCA adapters (its what I had around). Would this cause the BFD to show no input at all?

I turn the BFD on and press the in/out button till it blinks meaning the LEDs should be showing me the input level.

Just to test my cabling, I took the rca cable that is going to the input of the BFD and connected that directly to one of my subs and it plays fine.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I think my problem may be that I am using stereo 1/4" to RCA adapters (its what I had around). Would this cause the BFD to show no input at all?


If you're talking about a "y" cable with stereo 1/4" to a pair of RCA's - yup, that won't work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Just to test my cabling, I took the rca cable that is going to the input of the BFD and connected that directly to one of my subs and it plays fine.


So you're saying that your sub has a 1/4" input? That's pretty strange. What is it, a pro audio or DJ sub?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha I think I confused everyone. My subs all have rca inputs. 

To connect to the bfd I was using 1/4" male stereo to rca adapters. So it was rca from avr to rca-1/4 stereo adapter to the input of bfd. And then 1/4 stereo on the bfd output to rca to the subs.

To make sure my wiring was correct I took the rca that was going into the bfd and hooked it up to my sub to make sure there was actually signal in the cable.

The bfd did not work with 1/4 stereo adapters I needed 1/4 mono adapters for it to work. 

So now its working fine. Just watched some u571 to test the input level on bfd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Don’t overload the input levels too high as this will most likely clipping and send crosstalk onto the other channel. 

There is button on the rear that will send the level down on the input this doesn’t affect the output level.


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info I followed the rew guide and used the -10 setting and during the u571 heavy bass scenes got the input to just barely show red
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

vettett15 said:


> Thanks for the info I followed the rew guide and used the -10 setting and during the *u571 heavy bass scenes got the input to just barely show red*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that is just FAR TOO HIGH!:nono: There will be other Dolby film mixes that will exceed that level and you’re in serious trouble then!

What level are you running the AVR on master volume and what are the individual levels on the AVR or AVP set at?


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I’ve just loaded up U-571 DVD region 2, I can’t be asked to buy the Bluray RB at present time, the DVD is plenty loud enough, thou some idiot framed the super35 2.35:1 as (1.85:1 W/S) sigh…

Ban super35 and use anamorphic lenses!

I’ll run a battery of tests on this end with the BFQ2496 and DCX2496 I think the level is not healthy because you’ll run out of headroom on the input.

So stick around and keep yours playing still!


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Okay running (chapter 1 into chapter 2) with AVR at 0db all-channel levels are set at 0db.
The torpedo impact into the ship peaks over 0db and curses crosstalk due to excessive clipping level.

I purposely set the level this way! 

Now on the back of the DSP1124 as well as the BFQ2496 is button set the button so, it’s at (+4db) not (-10db) this will prevent the level exceeding clipping.

Another way around this is to reduce the level on the LFE.1 and turn the level up a few tiny db on the amp or active sub doesn’t matter which.

On my BFQ2496 with the button set at (+4db) level comes in at -12db on the input. You should also see decreased level on you’re DSP1124, otherwise when playing Master and Commander you’ll hear a possible popping distortion sound on the sub.

Now on the DCX2496 I see a torpedo impact at (-30db on the input) mostly on channels A/L and C/R B is centre channel.

Now what I’ve done is looked at the level of the LFE.1 on the DCX2496 so I had to unplug the centre channel B input swap the lead around and plugged it into the LFE.1 with the amp running the centre channel turned right DOWN! And HF turned off!

The same scene played again when the Germans torpedo hits the ship…
Left -30db
LFE.1 -20db
Right -30db

So roughly 10db maybe a few db under 10 that’s the way the DCX2496 or the DSP BFQ read on the barograph display, in the lower scale in the upper part it starts to read in small db points until it reaches 0db.

Now I’ve again repeated the same scene and in short while I’m, going to get back to the film I was watching on bluray so no more interruptions, thank you.

I’ve set the LFE.1 at -10db and the levels are about equal -30db.

Okay during the depth-charging scene on the Germans levels varied in the mix with left and right distant at -40db with LFE.1 around -30db.

When the scene intensifies with metal pounding and rattling with the hail of depth charges surrounding the submarine levels increased to -20db and maintained this level with the AVR at 0db


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Andysu said:


> vettett15 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info I followed the rew guide and used the -10 setting and during the *u571 heavy bass scenes got the input to just barely show red*
> ...


I agree with Andy. There is only 1/10 volt difference between the point where the red clip LED lights up and actual clipping sets in. It’s best to leave some headroom – set the levels to register something like -10 dB.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I agree with Andy. There is only 1/10 volt difference between the point where the red clip LED lights up and actual clipping sets in. It’s best to leave some headroom – set the levels to register something like -10 dB.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Well I’m glad someone has finely reasoned with comment with positive thought of logic. 

I’ve kinder set things different since reading this thread or was it the other thread thou I’m often experimenting, since I have bit more freedom with the current set-up. 

Wayne any clue on the other series of LED what voltage is between the below.

Clip red!
-3 amber 
-6 green 
-12 green 
-18 green 
-24 green 
-30 green
-40 green 

Not that it worries me of course the LED reads at best -18db on the hardest silly loud films!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Wayne any clue on the other series of LED what voltage is between the below.


Have no idea, Andy. I got the figures from brucek’s BFD review. He only mentioned the voltage that made BFD’s red LED light, and the point where clipping begins.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Have no idea, Andy. I got the figures from brucek’s BFD review. He only mentioned the voltage that made BFD’s red LED light, and the point where clipping begins.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Okay I’ll quiz him then.
Cheers Wayne


----------

